
UTClock – Super Simple UTC Clock for Mac OS X Menu Bar - knncreative
https://github.com/KNNCreative/UTClock
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
knncreative
thanks, never posted anything on HN before, only reading it. Let me try to
submit it there :)

